

Just launched world's first iPhone dock that mounts to iMac + thinnest USB cable - matude
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/ocdesk/iphone-dock-for-imac-and-apple-displays-the-ocdock

======
matude
Feel free to let me know if you have any questions regarding the dock, the
manufacturing process, the cable or the general process of launching a project
on Kickstarter.

Also, if you guys are interested I can upload some behind the scene photos of
the prototypes, how we made the video, etc. :)

